# Blue Marlin on "Thunder Road"



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

We went out yesterday on the 336 Canyon Grady White and caught a nice little Blue on 30W. We had three of us on board Dana, Blake, and Sean(ME). It was Blake Foster's first Marlin so congrats to him. The water wasnt great and that weedline from this weekend is all broken up do to the lack of current but we did find a little pocket of Blue water over on the east side of the hundred fathom curve that produced for us. Gettem when you can!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats !! :notworthy:


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats, thanks for the report.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice rat! More marlin than I've seen this year. Beautiful day it looks like!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrates on Mr Blue and thanks for the post. Was there any other fish on the line? Gene


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

Glad to see a lot of people fishing for marlin this year! Looks like it will be a productive year. Congrats to the lucky angler!


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Good Job Sean. Best to you and Dana!


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Congrats guys and thanks for the report. Sounds like catching em right now just is a matter of getting out there.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Good job!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sweeeeeeeeet!!:thumbup: congrats on the blue!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice to see you out there slaying them again Sean.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

pretty work Sean!


----------

